# Logitech-Treiber...



## Neyman (13. Oktober 2002)

also, das problem ist das folgende:
ich habe eine schnurlose Logitech-maus und tastatur (Cordless Desktop Pro & Cordless Mouse Man Wheel).
diese hardware hat mich von anfang an überzeugt und alles lief auch gut. trotzdem wollte ich mir die neuesten treiber holen und somit fing alles an:

seitem kann ich mit der tastatur tastenkobinationen nicht mehr ausführen (strg + v, strg + f1-12, etc.)
die maus wird gar nicht erst richtig erkannt. selbst eine deinstallation der treiber, ein herausstöpseln der maus und ähnliche aktionen haben mich bis dato nicht weitergebracht... 

leider hat logitech keinen e-mail-support. ich weiß, dass ich alles neu aufspielen könnte, aber das ist ein wenig aufwändig.


bitte, bitte helft mir!

danke im voraus.


----------



## Neyman (13. Oktober 2002)

ach so, als os benutze ich übrigens Windows XP (Pro). Wenn morgen das SP1 mit der Post kommen sollte, werde ich es erst einmal installieren. Vielleicht geht's dann...


----------



## eViLaSh (14. Oktober 2002)

probier einfach die alten treiber ( also da müsste ja eine treiber cd dabei gewesen sein ) wieder drauf zu spielen !

vorher natürlich die hardware aus dem gerätemanager entfernen und ggf. software deinstallieren !


----------



## Neyman (14. Oktober 2002)

nach der installation der neuen treiber (und der DE-installation der selben) funktionieren die neuen treiber leider auch nicht mehr.
mittlerweile sichere ich schon die wichtigsten daten um die platte nochmal komplett zu löschen. wenn' dann nicht funzt... 
ich habe mindestens bei zwei dutzend leuten solche einstellungen vorgenommen, aber so etwas erlebe ich zum ersten mal
trotzdem danke für den tipp.


----------

